# Cookie Dough Sticky



## sdesires53

HELP!!! I've got 2 huge batch's of Sugar Cookie Dough in the fridge..im "attempting" to make cut out cookies..but the dough is way to sticky..ive tried rolling it on a flour covered surface..but when i use the cookie cutters..it sticks..any suggestions?..i dont want to throw it away..thnks!!


----------



## pastrycake

I had the same problem with butter cookies. I had a posting and people say try to put your refrigerated dough b/w plastic wrap and roll it. Try roll in onto your baking sheet and cut out using cookie cutters so you don't have to pick up each out.

I will try using plastic wrap and lots of flour for my next attemp on xmas cookies. Best of luck!


----------



## doryd

Yeah, my first instinct is that you let the dough get too warm...for any butter cookie base (whether you're doing sugar cookies, butter cookies or choco chip cookies, the base is virtually the same across the board) you want to make sure the dough is chilled before you either roll them out and cut them or scoop them (as I do with my world's best (totally not modest about these -- they are the best, LOL) Chocolate Chip Pecan cookies). Usually after preparing the dough for my Choco Chip cookies, I'll chill it for 30-60 minutes -- then when I use my large melon-ball scoop to lay the cookies on the sheet, they bake up taller, not flatter, and are a little more chewy, less crispy.

Roll the dough back up in plastic wrap, chill it thoroughly and try again, and work quickly. 

If that still doesn't work, then most likely your flour measurement is off and you don't have enough. Measuring the flour for cookies is the trickiest -- you don't want to spoon it in too lightly so as to measure too much air in, and you don't want to tap it too hard so as to compress the flour and put too much flour in. Trial and error is the only thing for this -- you'll get your technique down and just know how much is right after a few tries (or a dozen...good cookies take patience more than anything else, LOL). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## risque cakes

Dip your cookie cutter in flour...it should prevent it from sticking.

Roll the dough between 2 pieces of parchment paper, place in the fridge or freezer for a bit....dip cutter in flour, cut your cookies, place the whole thing back in the freezer...bring it out and with a small pointy spatula, remove all the excess dough, place parchemnt sheet on baking sheet.

Place baking sheet into the oven...

:roll:


----------



## asher

i want a cookie, grandma


----------



## donutgirl44

For small cutters, this video shows a great tip to get the cookie out by tapping it upside down.


----------



## pat agustinez

Do you mind getting into the oven to clean it?


----------

